# Batch - Dateien die älter sind als 6 Wochen löschen



## ombus (6. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,
hab bis jetzt noch nie ein Batch Script geschrieben und zwar möchte ich Dateien die älter sind als 6 Wochen löschen! Das Datum findet man auch im Dateinamen wieder z.B.: "Test_06062008.txt"!
Könntet ihr mir evtl. einen Tipp geben, wie ich an die Sache ran gehen soll bzw. mir ein paar Befehle schreiben, welche ich dafür benötige!

MfG Christoph


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich würde dafür das kostenlose Tool "Delage32" von Horst Schäffer empfehlen.
http://home.mnet-online.de/horst.muc/wbat32d.htm#top - damit kannst du dann einfach eine Batchdatei schreiben wie zum Beispiel:


```
DelAge32 C:\pfad\zum\Test_*.* 42
```

bye


----------

